# Snake ID



## Raven

This came out of a hollow tree limb I cut off today. What is it?
Thanks!!


----------



## Rusty S

Is or was? rs


----------



## Tall1

It was a black rat snake. Harmless


----------



## TIMBOv2

Dmf,lmao


----------



## Raven

Thanks, Tall.


----------



## daddyeaux

I'm thinking it looks like one of those mutant rattlesnakes that learned from a dead one not to grow rattles so it wouldn't get killed.


----------



## flounderchaser

King Cobra!


----------



## Reloder28

daddyeaux said:


> I'm thinking it looks like one of those mutant rattlesnakes that learned from a dead one not to grow rattles so it wouldn't get killed.


Like the latest brilliant stupidity:
Rattlesnakes that don't rattle so the pigs won't hear them & eat 'em.


----------



## Rack Ranch

Good snake to have around, especially if there are mice around


----------



## jtburf

This does not cover all snakes however it does North American snakes.

Head shape tells it all normally out side of a Coral snake, Rattler, ETC










John


----------



## brant7574

It's a copperbackrattlemocasin!!


----------



## Jeff SATX

there are three venomous snakes in texas that we have to worry about (no one cares about the coral snake except your uncle's girlfriend's grandad's great aunt's granddaughter's kid from her second marriage that died of a bite from a coral snake). if you can't identify the three snakes that can kill you, please do some googling


----------



## P

brant7574 said:


> It's a copperbackrattlemocasin!!


that's funny I was gonna say a mini moosa snake


----------



## Coyote B

Texas rat snake. Been seeing a lot this year.


----------



## MWP

Raven said:


> This came out of a hollow tree limb I cut off today. What is it?
> Thanks!!


TimberRattleMocaCobra.

Burn the tree, Napalm the yard, and sell your house bro.


----------



## JustSlabs

jtburf said:


> This does not cover all snakes however it does North American snakes.
> 
> Head shape tells it all normally out side of a Coral snake, Rattler, ETC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


Who would get close enough to a snake to see if had a round pupil vs. an elliptical pupil? Not this guy!


----------



## Trouthunter

Oh there are more than three.

Copperhead
Cottonmouth
Diamondback Rattlesnake
Timber Rattlesnake
Coral snake

The above are local to coastal Texas and I've seen them all in the wild.

TH


----------



## daddyeaux

And lived to tell about it......


----------



## Dukman

Jeff SATX said:


> there are three venomous snakes in texas that we have to worry about (no one cares about the coral snake except your uncle's girlfriend's grandad's great aunt's granddaughter's kid from her second marriage that died of a bite from a coral snake). if you can't identify the three snakes that can kill you, please do some googling


No one cares about coral snakes? Please explain.


----------



## Jeff SATX

Dukman said:


> No one cares about coral snakes? Please explain.


well, to put it bluntly, if your dumb butt gets bit by a coral snake, good. take that special talent out of the gene pool please.


----------



## Jeff SATX

Trouthunter said:


> Oh there are three.
> 
> Copperhead
> Cottonmouth
> Rattlesnake
> 
> The above are local to coastal Texas and I've seen them all in the wild.
> 
> TH


thank you for proving my point


----------



## wampuscat

Texas has about 10 different species of rattle snakes.


----------



## Trouthunter

> Oh there are more than three.
> 
> Copperhead
> Cottonmouth
> Diamondback Rattlesnake
> Timber Rattlesnake
> Coral snake
> 
> The above are local to coastal Texas and I've seen them all in the wild.


Looks like you misquoted me there Jeff which is something you need to be careful not to do and no, you were wrong.

TH


----------



## Raven

Wow-- what a diversity of responses to what I thought was a pretty simple question!

To the short, straightforward answers, *Thank You*. I appreciate you helping me fill a gap in a weak area-- non-poisonous snake ID. I learned something.

To all those offering advice, thank you. We can all use some reminders of some things that can kill us or our loved ones.

To the comedians, THANKS! You gave me some great grins today.

To the underendowed dude who can only speak in letters, I am really at a loss. The only letters I can think of are those on my uncle's tombstone: KMAB. whatever that means....

Cheers.


----------



## daddyeaux

Raven, isn't this place wonderful. You can ask a simple question and get an encyclopedia of answers........whether you want them or not.

I am thinking DMF............Dead Mother F..........


----------



## daddyeaux

Now that we have learned that rattlesnakes can learn and reason, as humans do, and have evolved to the point of not growing rattles on their tails for security reasons,(boy that one is way out in left field), and the ones that have maintained their rattles,( for maybe vanities sake), don't rattle them at all,(another left field home run), my question is, must we change the name of the rattlesnake with no rattles to a Rattlessnake?

Just curious...


----------



## Dukman

Jeff SATX said:


> well, to put it bluntly, if your dumb butt gets bit by a coral snake, good. take that special talent out of the gene pool please.


Your reasoning is enlightening.... and shows your own special talent for misinformation. Nice job.


----------



## Barbarian

I am almost positive that I have read that Brazoria County is the only county in US with all 5 poisonous snakes known in the US. I may have read it on the internet though and I know that saying, but it was just food for thought.


----------



## Johnny9

Friend of mine dog has been bitten twice this year by Cottonmouth's at his place in Colorado County near a slough behind his weekend house. So far 4 Cottonmouth's and a Timber Rattler killed by him. Be careful as its warm and all snakes are out. On my place in Ft. Bend County 2 copperheads killed.


----------



## profishman

*Snake*

He's a "DEAD SNAKE". That is a GOOD ONE .


----------



## ak

This thread has some gems in it.


----------

